# Donor frame for replica 1930s sports bike



## GrahamNR17 (23 Nov 2009)

Hi All,

I really hope this is the right place for this. I've assumed classics and replicas come under the 'special interest' heading. Please accept my apologies if I assumed wrong 

So, I have this desire that's been bubbling away in me for years, to build a replica 1930s sports bike like Grandad used to have. I've looked at the Pashley Guv'nor and it looks a fabulous bike, but I just can't bring myself to reward them with 800 quid for their bog standard 'industrial fleet bike' frame. It's none the worse for that, it just seems a very high price. Besides which, I'd miss out on the fun with the spanners myself.

So, waffling over, I've been looking at photos of various old bikes of that era via google searches, and without the aid of technical info, they all look pretty much like roadster frames of the era (from the point of view angles and geometry etc)

So my initial thinking is to find an old roadster and base my replica upon that. They seem much of a muchness shape-wise from the 1900s to the 1980s, so I was going to source one via fleabay/freeads etc.

Is there anyone here with a special interest in these old machines that might be able to confirm or deny my theory, or set me straight on the theory so far?

With huge thanks,

Graham


----------



## Hilldodger (23 Nov 2009)

Have a look at http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/8091693.stm:D

That's me in the film that is


----------



## GrahamNR17 (23 Nov 2009)

Ok, you got my attention 

Now where did I put that damn cheque book.......


----------



## raindog (23 Nov 2009)

link won't work for me


----------



## GrahamNR17 (23 Nov 2009)

raindog said:


> link won't work for me



Try http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/8091693.stm the  was confusing it


----------



## raindog (23 Nov 2009)

Excellent - wouldn't mind starting summat like that here, but I'm too far out of town I think.


----------



## bonk man (24 Nov 2009)

£350 would get you something like this.... 

http://www.theoldbicycleshowroom.co.uk/c1930s-raleigh-gents-sports-1509-p.asp

this one has gone now but a good example. Probably get one loads cheaper on fleabay, if you can do a bit of restoration even a 1940's sportster can be picked up for less than £60, there was a New Hudson that didn't sell at £30 recently, mostly original as well... 

If you want a 1930's riding experience on the cheap... you could do what I have done; built up a 1980's Holdsworth 531 touring bike with a Sturmey AW 3 speed and really fat 37mm tyres.... the bike is black and understated and is fairly laid back like some of the old 40's machines I have owned... bloody hard work compared with my Ti audax machine but satisfying 
Probably cost around £250 if you shop around and use second hand parts, I have cheated and used alloy rims but at least it stops in the rain..


----------



## GrahamNR17 (24 Nov 2009)

Really useful information, Bonk Man, thanks very much 

I think alloy wheels are a good compromise for the stopping aspect alone. I am seriously considering how much alloy to use in the bike. At the end of the day I intend to ride it regularly, so lightness will have to play a part in the big mixing pot somewhere. I shall be happy with something lighter than originally available, and may well decide on all alloy parts but endeavour to keep the style right.

Jury is still out on brakes at the moment - I like the uncluttered look of hub brakes, but realise they'll add considerable weight.

So far I've decided: Alloy wheels, period frame, SA hub gears (old 4-speed if I can find one), north road bars, inverted brake levers.

Now off for a thorough Fleabay session to see what's out there


----------



## Hilldodger (24 Nov 2009)

No problem using alloy parts and still looking period - ali framed bikes and components bikes were available in 1899!


----------



## bonk man (24 Nov 2009)

There are lots of 4 speed hubs about partly thanks to Moulton using them in the early 60's, I think they used some 36 hole but mostly 28 which is too few for a 27 inch wheel unless lightly loaded.. you should be able to find a 40 hole easily enough though. You will probably be looking for a frame with narrow rear drop out width, a more modern frame might be too wide for an old Sturmey so measure before committing if going this route. 

There must have been some decent brakes available in the 40's, some of the old chrome plated ones were ok if kept well adjusted, it is the pads that might make the difference [ discounting the alloy rims ] and you will be able to use retro calipers and cheat with modern blocks.. There are some alloy rims that date back 50 years or more but they are rare now and expensive for good ones, they are a b****r to build been there, done it and got annoyed.. 

An old TA chainset is good  as well .... old chrome stems and bars can look the business and Brooks saddles but it is down to the aesthetics as much as budget, if you go half and half it could look a bit naff, for instance a modern triple chainset on a bike that is supposed to be 1940's looking is going to look cack.. 

Depends on the project, mine rides 1930's but is modern enough looking to not be an obvious naff retro project, if I were doing it to look ancient with that frame I wouldn't use the modern [ ish ]alloy chainset and rack, it would have to get some chrome bits and an old style saddle bag, plus more restrained bar tape as opposed to the bright stuff it currently has. 
But I reckon the frame is the easiest bit to get, it is the bits and bobs that end up being a pain to get.. good luck and lets have a piccy when you have a bike sorted.. 

Yeh but....... Hilldodger , got to be the right alloy bits  Dursley Dura Ace


----------



## hubgearfreak (29 Nov 2009)

GrahamNR17 said:


> I've been looking at photos of various old bikes of that era via google searches, and without the aid of technical info, they all look pretty much like roadster frames of the era (from the point of view angles and geometry etc)




some old MTBs also have the right geometry


----------



## GrahamNR17 (30 Nov 2009)

Wow, I'd never have believed it if I weren't looking at it! Looks like a huge amount of fun


----------

